# kernel panic - filesystem

## meian

hi ihr,

hab im moment n problem bei dem ich einfach auf keinen grünen zweig komm -.-

folgender hintergrund (ich erzähl einfach mal alles, da ich keine ahnung hab, obs von belang ist  :Wink: ):

meine festplatte hat vor einigen wochen angefangen, seltsame geräusche von sich zu geben, außerdem führten größere schreibaktionen schon ein paar tage vorher zu systemabstürzen, etc

ok, da ich angst hatte, meine ganzen daten zu verliern, hab ich mir ne andere hd ausgeliehn und die alte einfach mal ausgebaut und liegen gelassen.

seit kurzem hab ich nun wieder ne neue festplatte und wollte mein system wieder aufbaun, also hab ich jetzt beide platten eingebaut (die kaputte und die neue), hab die neue entsprechend partitioniert und danach alle daten von der alten platte auf die neue kopiert..., dabei hab ich eine einzige änderung im gesamtsystem vorgenommen: meine root-partition hat jetzt nicht mehr ext2 sondern reiserfs

ok, nun zum eigentlichen fehler:

wenn ich linux booten will, kommen folgende meldungen und danach bleibt das system (logischerweise) stehn:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> xfs: bad magic number
> 
> xfs: sb validate failed
> ...

 

(support für reiserfs ist in den kernel eincompiliert)

achja, nochwas:

wenn ich zb mit der live-cd von gentoo boote und danach mit chroot auf meine root-partition "wechsle", kann ich perfekt arbeiten (also meine root-partition funktionert wohl offensichtlich ganz gut)

wär echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ^^

danke jetzt schonmal ^^

meian

----------

## hopfe

Hast du deine /etc/fstab entsprechend angepaßt? 

Wenn nein solltest du das machen. 

Wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst kannst mit mit cfdisk die einstellungen der Paritionen richtig stellen.

----------

## meian

mhh, die fstab ist korrekt...

und beim "normalen" mounten bringt er auch immer diese meldung mit reiserfs...

[edit]

achja, die lilo.conf ist auch korrekt ^^

[/edit]

----------

## Turrican

Poste doch mal beides und auch, wie du die Platte partitioniert hast mit den jeweils verwendeten Dateisystemen.

----------

## mrsteven

Vergiss nicht, root=/dev/hdxy an den Kernel zu übergeben (in /etc/lilo.conf), sonst sucht er das root-Dateisystem an der Stelle, die im Kernel-Image drin steht (wahrscheinlich andere HD).

----------

## beejay

Dein Kernel versucht die Platte mit XFS einzuhängen, nicht mit ReiserFS.

Demzufolge hast Du entweder nur XFS fest im Kernel oder aber die Platte hat ein XFS-Dateisystem und nur ReiserFS fest einkompiliert.

----------

## mrsteven

@beejay: Ich glaube, dass hat nichts zu bedeuten. Bei mir versucht er immer erst, die root-Partition als vfat zu mounten. Erst später merkt er, dass es sich um eine reiserfs-Partition handelt und mountet sie.

@meian: Installier den lilo-MBR neu (mit /sbin/lilo), wenn beejay Recht hat und du dir sicher bist, dass du Reiserfs im Kernel hast und root=/dev/hdxy an den Kernel übergibst. Ansonsten kannst du auch mal den Kernel nochmal kompilieren (vorher Einstellungen prüfen) und installieren, wenn alles andere nicht hilft. Noch ne Frage: Welche Platte ist bei dir Slave, welche Master?

----------

## meian

also hier erstmal meine beiden files:

/etc/lilo.conf

```
boot=/dev/hda

#vga=791

map=/boot/map

install=/boot/boot.b

prompt

timeout=50

lba32

default=linux

append="hdd=ide-scsi"

image=/boot/bzImage

   label=linux

   read-only

   root=/dev/hda5

other=/dev/hdb1

   label=windows

```

/etc/fstab

```
# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2   

/dev/hda5      /      reiserfs   noatime         0 1

/dev/hda7      /home/meian/files   vfat   defaults,user,umask=0,quiet,noatime,exec    1 1

/dev/hda6      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      user,exec,noauto,ro    0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/brenner   iso9660      user,exec,noauto,ro   0 0

proc         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

tmpfs         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0

```

wer will kann sich auch mal meine .config für den kernel ansehn...

@beejay

so, ich hab jetzt xfs _und_ reiserfs drin..., trotzdem geht nix -.-

@mrsteven

mhh, /sbin/lilo hab ich nach jeder änderung ausgeführt (neuer kernel oder geänderte lilo.conf), daran dürfts also nicht liegen.

und den kernel hab ich bestimmt schon 5 mal neu erstellt...  :Sad: 

das gesamte linux-system liegt auf hda, also master..., auf hdb hab ich noch win2k laufen (damit bin ich grad hier).

----------

## mrsteven

 *meian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wenn ich zb mit der live-cd von gentoo boote und danach mit chroot auf meine root-partition "wechsle", kann ich perfekt arbeiten (also meine root-partition funktionert wohl offensichtlich ganz gut)
> 
> wär echt super, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte ^^
> ...

 

Wie mountest du? Genauer Befehl? Welchen Kernel hast du? Du könntest es auch mal mit den vanilla sources probieren (ohne XFS, ich glaube nämlich inzwischen, der Treiber hat einen Bug, der deine Reiserfs-Partition als XFS-Partition erkennt).[/code]

----------

## mec

 :Sad:   :Sad: 

Wie oft den noch!!!!!!!!!   :Embarassed: 

Ist doch schon tausendmal gepostet worden....grrr

----------

## meian

@mrsteven

mhh..., mit

# mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

ähm, ich weiß jetzt leider net welcher kernel auf der live-cd ist, aber ich verwende mit meinem system nen "gaming-kernel" (müsstest mit emerge was dazu finden, bin mir jetzt nicht ganz sicher, was die genaue bezeichnung angeht -.-)

@mec

mhh? kannst du mir denn sagen wo ich was dazu finde? also mit der suche bin ich auf nix gestoßen, kann aber natürlich daran liegen, dass ich zu blöd zum suchen bin *g*

----------

## awiesel

Nun, beim Kernel bauen, sage ich mir immer, das was nicht vorhanden ist auch keine Fehler verursachen kann  :Smile: 

Also wirf doch mal XFS aus dem Kernel raus, Du brauchst XFS ja eh nicht zum Booten. Oder baue es als Modul.

----------

## meian

@awiesel

mhh, bis vor kurzem hatte ich xfs auch noch nicht drin, habs nur testweise rein, damit ich seh, obs vielleicht daran liegt, dass keine xfs-unterstützung da ist...

----------

## mrsteven

Mir ist das nicht ganz klar: Du bekommst diese Fehlermeldung auch ohne XFS-Unterstützung im Kernel?  :Shocked: 

----------

## meian

yups, exakt so ist es...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mrsteven

Wirklich sehr merkwürdig... Mach mal ein fdisk -l /dev/hda und poste die Ausgabe.

----------

## meian

mhh, hier:

```

Disk /dev/hda: 82.3 GB, 82348277760 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 10011 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *         1       365   2931831    7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2           366       367     16065   83  Linux

/dev/hda3           368     10011  77465430    f  Win95 Ext'd (LBA)

/dev/hda5           368      1340   7815591   83  Linux

/dev/hda6          1341      1376    289138+  82  Linux swap

/dev/hda7          1377     10011  69360606    b  Win95 FAT32
```

----------

## beejay

Ich hatte gestern ein ähnliches Problem beim 2.6er Kernel. 

Ich habe ja ausschliesslich XFS. Wenn aber im 2.6er Kernel kein ext2/3 drin ist, dann beschwert sich auch das 2.6er Kernel, daß er root nicht einhängen könne. 

Vielleicht (wäre nett wenn sich dazu jemand mal äußern könnte, der sich damit _wirklich_ auskennt) ist ext2/3 ein Dings das drin sein muss (Superblock-Format?)

----------

## mrsteven

Scheint fast so, als müsstest du auf die stable vanilla sources umsteigen (und den Fehler den Entwicklern melden). Die stable vanilla sources funktionieren bei mir perfekt mit reiserfs.

----------

## meian

mhh, ok, danke, werd ich mal probiern... ^^

wie ist das dann eigentlich mit meiner .config? kann ich die irgendwie übernehmen?

----------

## toskala

es is völlig schnurz wieviele filesysteme fest innen kernel eincompiliert sind. (ich rede von stable vanilla)

das einzige was richtig sein muss ist:

- fstab mit dem richtigen fs und der richtigen partition

- das rootfs muss fest im kernel sein

und bei kernel panic geh ich davon aus das entweder das eine oder das andere nich geht.

.config ja, aber is nur bei minor changes zu empfehlen.

----------

## meian

nachdems auch nicht mit nem andern kernel ging, bin ich nun auf xfs umgestiegen...

und jetzt hab ich schonwieder n neues problem..., werd mich wieder rührn, wenns ichs etwas eingegrenzt hab... (denk ich *g*)

danke nochmals allen ^^

----------

